# Input Zipcode to locate nearest Bod Pod (body fat) testing center....



## Times Roman

Bod pod locations link below.

for a very accurate measurement of your body fat %, this is the way to go.....

Cheers!

---Roman


----------



## Trauma RN

just wanted to say thanks for this link to bod pod location...I have signed up for this and my appointment is tomorrow....


----------



## saltylifter

Air displacement technique for fat. very cool. 
the company also does allot more test then just finding out how fat you are. 
interesting stuff
thanks for the post


----------



## trodizzle

Bod pod is great.


----------

